
Show HN: UploadChimp - shaunau
https://www.uploadchimp.com
======
shaunau
Found myself out of work recently so I built a simple, free, no reg, file
upload/transfer web app.

Hoping to compete with wetransfer etc. It’s only ad supported atm.

Free custom branded pages are in dev now. Built with Elixir.

It has basic PWA features for iOS but not yet on Android so it’s pretty easy
to use on iPhone when added to home screen.

